# Happy Easter!!!



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Easter! Cute pic!! I took some basket pics too. :lol:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

awww HAPPY EASTER!!! 
lacey is so beautiful


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful little face and still tiny tiny,i have those cuddly chihuahuas in my car


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I want the Easter bunny to drop off THAT basket at MY house!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Sweet little Easter bunny!! LOL


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Lacy is a cute chi ambassador for the easter bunny!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

She is so adorable...better than any easter bunny !!


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's romi doing his bunny impression


----------



## kayla30 (Sep 23, 2009)

aww lacey looks so qute in that wens she getting delived to my door lol happy easter


----------

